

Lessons Learned from Being Lean and Crossing the Chasm - erikstarck
http://www.blank-label.com/blog/post/Lessons-Learned-from-Being-Lean-and-Crossing-the-Chasm.aspx

======
aymeric
Isn't it a good problem to have? I never heard of a startup / business that
died because it couldn't adapt properly to the crossing.

Note: I am at the first 10 pages of "Crossing the Chasm". I am sure the author
will answer my question in the next chapters.

~~~
erikstarck
Yes, the problem is being able to cross the chasm at all. Once you've crossed
it you have a different set of problems but at least they are good problems.
:)

